# Steiger 2wd



## Tractor107 (Jan 20, 2009)

This is a really interesting tractor. I was wondering if anyone else had heard of this tractor before. Here is the site where I found out about it. http://www.toytractorshow.com/2wd_steiger.htm 
If you have any info on this tractor please post what you know.


----------

